# New VOA Channels on Galaxy-19 (Ku)



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Noticed a whole slew of Voice of America (VOA) channels just lit up on Galaxy-19, a few days ago. 
I haven't seen any actual programming on them yet, just several different "barker" channels.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

They are gone now. 
Doing some sleuthing, it turns out that it was an experiment, to see how much (or, little) bandwidth could be used for a video channels with "news-tickers", while linking to multiple audio channels.
Not being done to provide any USA domestic service.


----------

